# Tom Schaeffer's Rv



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

After reading the bad review for Lakeshore RV, I felt compelled to give some positive feedback about my dealer. We purchased our 2009 Outback 210RS from Andre Lascala at Tom Schaeffer's RV near Hamburg, PA. Prior to delivery, Andre was very helpful - answering my questions and concerns promptly either by telephone or email. We arrived for our walk through last Monday morning and began around 10am. Regretably, I can't recall the service tech's name, but he was thorough and patient. Even though I am an experienced RVer, I went armed with concerns I had read about on this forum, and he was more than happy to answer my questions. The walk through took about 2 1/2 hours. After getting home, I received a phone call from Andre asking if we made it home okay and if there were any problems with towing the unit. My only issue was a missing window screen on the slide out. I left a message on Andre's voicemail on Tuesday morning and was contacted that same morning by someone from Schaeffer's getting the info. needed to order a new screen. The purchase itself was low pressure with no emphasis on buying a more expensive unit or unnecessary upgrades. In fact, I had gone to the dealership to look at a Starcraft and only looked at the Outback because I asked Andre about it. I would highly recommend Tom Schaeffer's for an RV purchase, and feel this illustrates the advantage of buying from a local dealer. If your dealer doesn't want to talk to you after the purchase, how much luck do you think you will have getting warranty service?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

ftwildernessguy said:


> After reading the bad review for Lakeshore RV, I felt compelled to give some positive feedback about my dealer. We purchased our 2009 Outback 210RS from Andre Lascala at Tom Schaeffer's RV near Hamburg, PA. Prior to delivery, Andre was very helpful - answering my questions and concerns promptly either by telephone or email. We arrived for our walk through last Monday morning and began around 10am. Regretably, I can't recall the service tech's name, but he was thorough and patient. Even though I am an experienced RVer, I went armed with concerns I had read about on this forum, and he was more than happy to answer my questions. The walk through took about 2 1/2 hours. After getting home, I received a phone call from Andre asking if we made it home okay and if there were any problems with towing the unit. My only issue was a missing window screen on the slide out. I left a message on Andre's voicemail on Tuesday morning and was contacted that same morning by someone from Schaeffer's getting the info. needed to order a new screen. The purchase itself was low pressure with no emphasis on buying a more expensive unit or unnecessary upgrades. In fact, I had gone to the dealership to look at a Starcraft and only looked at the Outback because I asked Andre about it. I would highly recommend Tom Schaeffer's for an RV purchase, and feel this illustrates the advantage of buying from a local dealer. If your dealer doesn't want to talk to you after the purchase, how much luck do you think you will have getting warranty service?


Many on here have bought from Schaeffers, I know i had looked at a trailer on their lot before they had the outbacks, and my emails and phone calls were answered promptly and professionally!!

I know some who have had problematic units and they ave stood behind them and gone the extra mile with them!!

Great to have you aboard and glad to hear of such a pleasant experience!!

Clarke


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My last one TT was from Schaeffers. I agree with all your comments, my experience was the same. One of the things I say when making any purchase from a vendor is "Its not whether you have a problem or not, its how the problem is resolved that defines a company". The few issues I had were handled promptly and correctly.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Waitin for me aren't ya Huntr. Sorry all, inside joke.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Joonbee said:


> Waitin for me aren't ya Huntr. Sorry all, inside joke.


What????? Me???

LOL


----------

